# Downhill Rangers > Bikeparks >  Hinweise zur Bikepark-Übersicht

## noox

Zu den Bikeparks können Kommtare geschrieben werden. 

Sinnvoll sind hier vorallem zusätzliche Infos, Änderungen oder News.

Fragen (aus denen sich meist Diskussionen ergeben) stellt bitte im Rennen und Bikepark Forum! 

Unnötige Diskussionen und Kommentare werden wir von Zeit zu Zeit entfernen, damit die Einträge übersichtlich bleiben.

Ihr könnt auch neue Bikeparks hinzufügen. Allerdings werden die nicht sofort angezeigt, sondern müssen von uns erst freigeschaltet werden. Wir werden sie dann auch in das entsprechende Format bringen. Am wichtigsten ist für uns die Webseite des Parks, falls vorhanden!

----------

